# Coolant Leak



## wily_west (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know the part number (or where i can find the part number) for the plastic coolant manifold shown below?
I'm kinda new to this so any help would be much appreciated. I've stopped the leak with some radweld but who knows how long that will last?!
Thanks
Will

http://www.masqueradeclothing.co.uk/leak.jpg
http://www.masqueradeclothing.co.uk/leak1.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Leak (wily_west)*

wrong section bro


----------

